# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Kinderwens maar moeite met erecties

## v2nes

goedendag

ik ben een vrouw van bijna 27 en me man van 34 willen graag kinderen.
me man heeft moeite met hem paraat te krijgen.
vroeger was er niks aan de hand,maar,dat is door een incomplete dwarslesie gekomen.
ik wist het van te voren dat het moeilijk zou gaan,maar we hadden een oplossing. hij injecteerd zich met androskat.
dat heeft echt heel goed gewerkt in die tijd dat we nog geen kinderen wouden,maar nu we dat wel willen werkt het niet meer.
nu wil ik graag van anderen weten of jullie een idee hebben of ervaring met dit soort dingen.
hij heeft al een afspraak gemaakt bij uroloog dus het is afwachten. 
hij word wel uit zichzelf stijf,maar niet hard genoeg voor de sex.
en dat gebeurd op verschillende momenten.
hij komt wel gewoon klaar dat werkt gewoon.
maar ik maak me gewoon erg druk over onze seksleven en kinderwens.
het was en is juist zo fijn en nu denk ik de raarste dingen van je hebt genoeg gehad je krijgt niet meer.je mag niet meer genieten van sex etc.

groetjes v2nes

----------


## v2nes

bijvoorbeeld of iemand ervaring heeft met een operatie of iets dergelijks.
ik zou graag reacties willen

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo v2nes,

Wat een vervelend probleem zeg! Ik heb zelf hier geen ervaringen mee, maar misschien zouden jullie eens een gesprek met de huisarts (of andere arts waar jullie hiermee wellicht lopen) kunnen voeren. Overleg jullie probleem en waarschijnlijk heeft één van de artsen vast wel een passende oplossing voor jullie!

Succes, en laten we hopen dat jullie kinderwens snel in vervulling gebracht wordt!

----------

